# Barone:"Biglietti, il Milan non ci rispetta. Ce la metteremo tutta"



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"

"Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mer.coledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Aprile 2022)

Io dopo Inter Juve e Verona ho un odio abbastanza profondo per Firenze ( non solo calcistico)


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


ahaha spettacolo non sapevo sta cosa dei biglietti, a quanto pare hanno venduto pure il settore ospiti ai milanisti


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


Ma che vuole questo?


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


.


----------



## Baba (28 Aprile 2022)

Cosa è successo con i biglietti? Non è spiegato


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".



"Occhei, Mr. Barone".


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo con i biglietti? Non è spiegato


Pare che per un errore san Siro e andato esaurito senza riservare posti ai fiorentini.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pare che per un errore san Siro e andato esaurito senza riservare posti ai fiorentini.


Possono sempre protestare col lanciano.


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pare che per un errore san Siro e andato esaurito senza riservare posti ai fiorentini.


Ci toglieranno un paio di punti come punizione


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Aprile 2022)

"L' é una storia brutta"


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Possono sempre protestare col lanciano.


O col Foggia,o col Castrovillari,o col Flamengo,vedano un pó loro quale maglia rossonera scegliere.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pare che per un errore san Siro e andato esaurito senza riservare posti ai fiorentini.


Ottimo


----------



## kYMERA (28 Aprile 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Ottimo


cioè ci saranno oltre 80k persone?


----------



## jacky (28 Aprile 2022)

Non penso si possano vendere biglietti del settore ospiti ai tifosi di casa.
Non so quale sarebbe il rischio, ma a certi livelli è abbastanza ridicolo e dilettante


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


Ma che vuole questo


----------



## bmb (28 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pare che per un errore san Siro e andato esaurito senza riservare posti ai fiorentini.


Siamo già passati all'educazione araba.

È finito il tempo del perdono.


----------



## Roger84 (28 Aprile 2022)

Si si ok ok...andiamo avanti!


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci toglieranno un paio di punti come punizione


Tu ridi ma io ho paura. Questi son capaci di tutto.


----------



## UDG (28 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo non ci penalizzino per questo


----------



## Marilson (28 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> cioè ci saranno oltre 80k persone?



No non piu, quello non sara' mai piu possibile. Ci sono sei settori chiusi permanentemente, 3 nel terzo blu e 3 nel terzo verde, per via delle famose vibrazioni strutturali.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

leggendo il titolo mi ero fatto un film.
pensavo il capo ultras Barone che va fisso da Sportitalia, ci mancava solo la polemica con gli ultras...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Pare che per un errore san Siro e andato esaurito senza riservare posti ai fiorentini.


Nel caso ha ragione ad arrabbiarsi, un grande club non deve fare ste cose, spero appunto sia stato un errore


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> cioè ci saranno oltre 80k persone?


76k+
gli 80K non si possono più fare.


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".


Ma solo io avevo capito Barone il capo ultras? Devo farmi una vacanza


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Barone DG della Fiorentina sul match col Milan:"Abbiamo passato due partite in difficoltà, speriamo di raccogliere tutto il gruppo e andare a Milano a fare un'ottima prestazione poiché la meritano i nostri tifosi. Ce la metteremo tutta, abbiamo bisogno dell'appoggio della tifoseria per queste ultime gare di fine stagione. Non dobbiamo mollare, abbiamo un obiettivo visto che abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare in Europa: possiamo ancora coronare il nostro sogno europeo, siamo padroni del nostro destino. Sabato dobbiamo fare una grande prestazione e non possiamo essere distratti come siamo stati a Salerno o ieri sera"
> 
> "Mercoledì sera ho parlato con Paolo Scaroni, gli ho detto la mia, gli ho detto che sono molto arrabbiato per questa situazione. Non siamo stati rispettati. Il Milan è al corrente che siamo molto arrabbiati per questa situazione, vediamo se ci saranno maggiori aperture da qui a domenica prossima".



Questi erano in vacanza, ci mancava la storia dei biglietti e dei tifosi per dare una scossa. Spero si risolva in anticipo la cosa.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel caso ha ragione ad arrabbiarsi, un grande club non deve fare ste cose, spero appunto sia stato un errore


Purtroppo devo darti ragione, quelli del sito suppongo abbiano fatto la frittata.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma solo io avevo capito Barone il capo ultras? Devo farmi una vacanza


Giuro che ho pensato la stessa cosa anche io appena ho letto il titolo.


----------

